# Food Safety News - 10/22/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 22, 2021)

*Those Mexican onions in Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak may prove costly*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 22, 2021 12:06 am
It took only hours after the outbreak was linked to fresh onions from Mexico for the filing of the first consumer injury lawsuit to commence. And according to the complaint that one lawsuit is about serious money: “The amount in controversy far exceeds the minimal jurisdictional limits of this Court, and damages exceed $1,000,000.” The... Continue Reading


*Irish food agency details serious challenges in 2020*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 22, 2021 12:03 am
The coronavirus pandemic, Brexit and resource issues severely challenged the Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) in 2020, according to the agency’s annual report. Food inspections, sampling and enforcement orders all declined but food and allergen alerts rose compared to 2019. Inspectors served businesses with 31 closure orders, two improvement orders and nine prohibition orders,... Continue Reading


*USDA appoints new members to food safety advisory committee*
By News Desk on Oct 22, 2021 12:02 am
The U.S. Department of Agriculture USDA has appointed of 13 new members and 17 returning members to the National Advisory Committee on Microbiological Criteria for Foods (NACMCF). The NACMCF has scheduled a public meeting of the full committee and subcommittees from Nov. 17 to 19, 2021. The committee will discuss enhancing Salmonella control in poultry... Continue Reading


*Spanish poisoning survivors stage museum protest*
By News Desk on Oct 22, 2021 12:01 am
A group of people affected by a large poisoning outbreak in Spain from adulterated olive oil several decades ago have tried to raise awareness of the incident, according to media reports. Reuters reported the survivors went into Madrid’s El Prado art gallery on Tuesday and threatened to commit suicide. They were removed by security officials... Continue Reading


*Affco USA recalls frozen, raw lamb imported without benefit of re-inspection*
By News Desk on Oct 21, 2021 07:18 pm
Affco USA, an Importer of Record in Jacksonville, FL, is has recalled  24,461 pounds of frozen raw lamb shoulder products that were not presented for import re-inspection into the United States,  according to USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The frozen raw lamb shoulder items were imported on July 12, 2021. The following product... Continue Reading


*Onions linked to Salmonella outbreak recalled from states across the US and Canada*
By News Desk on Oct 21, 2021 05:00 pm
ProSource Produce LLC of Hailey, ID, is recalling whole raw onions (red, yellow and white) shipped from Chihuahua, Mexico, between July 1, 2021, and Aug. 31, 2021, because of a link to a Salmonella outbreak. This recall comes after more than 650 people have been infected in a Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak that federal officials say... Continue Reading


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks for the safety news. Checked my onions yesterday after your post. All good mine were from Peru, processed in Georgia lol


----------

